# Kmbhs blog #53 - tales from the field #11 - in search of my favorite spider



## Michael Jacobi (Aug 7, 2015)

In just over two months my KISS MY BIG HAIRY SPIDER BLOG has seen 53 entries. The most recent installment is #11 in an ongoing series called TALES FROM THE FIELD that shares stories from my world travels in pursuit of tarantula spiders in nature. Give KMBHS a read. You can follow it easily on a blog app like Feedly or at Blogger.com or blogspot. If you follow me on Twitter @ExoticFauna I also link each new blog entry there. I no longer use Facebook so the KMBHS page is no more. Thanks for reading. MJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------

